# Good Forex brokers in Australia?



## silence (24 August 2007)

I'm looking to dabble in some forex trades in the near future.


I'm looking for one that is trustworthy, has decent methods to put your money in (such as bank debit), and most importantly is economical for small trades. I might only be trading $100 or so at a time if that's possible.

Can you guys let me know which ones you use and if there are any I need to be wary of?


I'd rather not use google as I know nothing about the history/reputation of each result that comes up or if they are even real.


I don't need excessively complicated software etc, just cheap, honest, and reliable are the main things.


----------



## caribean (25 August 2007)

Sorry i can't help you with any Australian broker recommendations, but one thing i will say is be very cautious about who you choose in any country.
I think because of good leverage in forex, and the small deposit required to open account i would be looking for one of the better known US brokers.
In any event, i would be treating the initial deposit as money i can afford to loose.
I used OANDA when i first started and they're not too bad....IMHO.
Their software is simple and you can trade very small amounts (single units if you wish).


----------



## caribean (26 August 2007)

> In any event, i would be treating the initial deposit as money i can afford to loose.



That wasn't well written, but you know what i mean....


----------



## Poker (26 August 2007)

I was also interested in this a while back. Instead I just started off with a demo on Forex.com but eventually settled with OANDA after hearing good things about them.


----------



## caribean (26 August 2007)

Oh, yeah, better not forget, any of the free metatrader4 platforms are great for T/A....something that Oandas platform is inadequate on.


----------



## mjd (3 September 2007)

Has anyone looked at Prosignal - www.prosignal.net - any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Naif (7 September 2007)

hi there... 
i`ve been trading forex since 2003 and i have seen some companies(brokers) closed because of Bankruptcy or there was talk about it and might close for the same reason.  So you need to know alot before you decide which broker to pick.. right now i have an account with fxcm.com and fxsol.com and both of them are good but i think its more safe with fxsol.com if u go to the website and read about the company that might be helpful.

good luck


----------

